# Can I expose with vellum?



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Im thinking of using vellum or tracing paper to burn onto a screen, because its cheaper. Can i use vellum?I have a workforce 1100 and planning to print onto it using the 1100, will it work?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

6Sensetense said:


> Im thinking of using vellum or tracing paper to burn onto a screen, because its cheaper. Can i use vellum?I have a workforce 1100 and planning to print onto it using the 1100, will it work?


If it is for a one color job, it will work but to those designs that are not too bold. The ink can dis-orient the texture of your vellum, so multi-color jobs will be a miss on registration.

You may want to try paper+oil instead. And if you do, you must extend your time on exposure.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I use vellum all the time, actually that is all I have ever used in the 5+ years I have been in business but mine is for laser printers. I have used vellum for inkjet but I used a HP, just had to make sure the ink was dry before handling it. Had no issues at all regardless of the design. multi-color deigns were not an issue either. I did not use the printer that you are using but i don't see why it would not work.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Vellum is affordable also it has bigger sizes that can fit my wide format printer. Ive heard that i cant use it for really detailed images that require halftone shades. I can only use it for non detailed images. So how much longer is the exposure time for vellum compared to transparencies?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

never done halftones so can't argue that point but i have done very detailed images without issues. i expose at 4 minutes with a home made exposure unit. Be aware that exposure times vary with different setups so you will need to test. A step wedge test would be ideal for you to find out your exposure time.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Printing on vellum with an Epson you will need to put
the settings on Best Photo and print black ink only.
This is the only way I could use vellum in the past.


----------

